# TKO Blue Milk MTL



## SergioChasingClouds (8/2/19)

Any vendors have stock of Blue Milk MTL (12mg freebase)?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (8/2/19)

I'm not sure if you get Blue Milk in 12mg. AFAIK 0, 3 and 6mg only.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SergioChasingClouds (8/2/19)

Saw a post on their facebook page but can't find it online anywhere

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErnstZA (8/2/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

